# Christmas



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

Are you all set for Christmas? Im soo looking forward to a few days off.

For those who are waiting patiently to test in the next couple of days i have my fingers crossed that you receive the good news you are waiting for.

Hope you all have a lovely Christmas

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

hey Jillyhen,

Im all sorted for christmas thank goodness - dh wrecked his back digging his car out of the snow and as im on 2ww cant dig my car out so stranded!! am quickly eating my way through everyones selection boxes!!

My OTD is 31st Dec so christmas is a welcome distraction. I'm impatient at the best of times, but these last few days have been the longest ever!!!


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Happy Christmas Girls

Yes Jillyhen im all set, just my food shopping to do tomorrow and thats me - cant wait to get a week off work.  Also heading to Glasgow next Thursday for new year - well thats if the flight is still on...lol.

Good luck with the test Katie79 - im    for you.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

Katie im laughing at your comment. Hoopefully your wish will come true.

babydreams

Hopefully the snow will have cleared by the time you head away, i would love to go to Scotland for hogmany we have chatted about it a few times but never have done anything about it lol.

Im hoping payday is tonite so that i can get hubby;s xmas preaent and thats me done apart from the food my fridge is empty. The cat & dog are well sorted lol.

Jillyhen


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Folks
99.9% sorted for Christmas. 
DH and I have decided to do Christmas on our own for the first time. 
Did big shopping spree today. 
In work tomorrow until lunch time then I'm free as a bird!!! 
Wishing each and everyone of you all a peaceful Christmas  and may all your dreams come true in 2011.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Briege

Hope you have a lovely peaceful christmas and best wishes for 2011.

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, so exciting now, i love christmas.

I am totally sorted, pressies and food bought. The only thing i need now is good news on otd which is christmas eve and then i will be set.       

Hope you all have a lovely christmas.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

One day closer!!!!!!!

Emma, I cant imagine how you are feeling about tomorrow. I'm not even one week in and on one hand want otd to be today but on the other I dont want it to come! Am keeping my fingers crossed you and all the others testing tomorrow get the best christmas presents ever xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Good luck to the girls who are tesing tomorrow really    for you all

Jillyhen


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

for those testing over the Christmas period to get  's. Will try to get on here to check on results as they're posted.


----------

